# ways of playing with hedgehogs??



## hmarcondes (Aug 17, 2009)

how can i play with my hedgehog?
and when should i play with him? 
which games, how to play them? help please


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: ways of plaing with hedgehogs??*

I've tried wii sports resort with mine. She's okay with watching me fly the airplane... She's completely uninterested in board games or cards :lol:

Mostly, hedgie and I just snuggle. She'll have a little run around on the floor time, but typically runs back up onto my lap and snuggles into my arm or under my shirt.

We have had hunt for mealies under your truck time (a small plastic dump truck intended for young children). She seems to enjoy that... though has become a tad aggressive with it when it fails to provide mealies for her.

We've played find the veggies. I put out a small plate of babyfood veggies. She hunts it down and puts them all over her body.

We play "can I hold your foot" and "belly rubs." Hedgiedaddy or I hold her in a hedgieball, tummy-side up and play with her feet or rub her belly. It's a nice way to keep her accustomed to someone touching her feet - makes nail clipping time easier. Sometimes she'll suck on her feet a little and if we get a finger nearby, she'll suck on those too... like a baby sucking on its thumb.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Completely OT but flying the airplane in the Wii Sports Resort is fun! :lol: At least Inky can sit in my lap while I pop all the white balloons and what not, LOL


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

We play with toilet rolls! I put out an empty toilet tube, he puts his head in it, then I take it off his head, then he puts his head in it, etc. :lol:

I also found a "kong" sized for ferrets. It's a hard-ish red rubber shaped thing. I put treats inside of it and watch Winston try and get them. 

We also play "please don't poop on me". This is where I sit on the couch and let him roam all over me, climbing here and there. His job is to raise his tail and give me a present without me noticing, my job is to watch his tail like a hawk! HAHA.

I also like to take a fleecy blanket and cover him up, watch him try to wiggle out, then cover him up again.

*edited to add: I only play with him in the late evening, 9:30 or later, as that is more in line with their natural nocturnal habits. I do wake him up before I leave for work in the morning to check he didn't get hurt in the night, but keep this to a five minute episode of me checking him over and then let him get back to his hard "work" day of sleeping! :lol:


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Sonic can play video games on my ds... I swear next time he plays my ds I will get a video, its quite entertaining... Sorry about the OT part.
Sonic likes to play hide and seek on my bed, it quite fun actually. 
"Well can't find him... Sonic where did you go?" ... No responce... "Ok I gues somebody is gonna missout on some grasshoppers tonight." He pops his head out like the old wacka mole arcade game. 
"Grasshoppers XD where???"

He also likes scaring my dog Jasper off the couch. Also I have taken him to climb Mount Cushiets... My hand is underneath him so he does hurt him self... Or he just walks up my shirt. Note that's when I get this active marathon runner off his wheel... Any one else have to deal with Wheeloholics?


----------

